# Corsair h110 in aerocool xpreadetor ?



## Lenz_becker (17. September 2013)

Ich will mir demnächst eine h110 kaufen und wollte frage ob ich die in mein aerocool xpreadetor rein bekomme. Kann man eig die h110i kaufen? Wen ja wo ?
Danke


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. September 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/67487-wakue-case-liste-ii.html


----------



## Lenz_becker (17. September 2013)

In der liste is nein case aber nich drinne ;(
Oda übersehe ich das ?


----------



## winner961 (17. September 2013)

Ja die passt oben rein. Das ist ja ein 240 Raiator du muss nur den oberen 240mm Lüfter entfernen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. September 2013)

Es ist ein 280er radi. Somit passt es eben nicht überall. Ich bin auch gerade nicht sicher, welchen loch abstand die h110 hat.
H110i gibts übrigens nicht


----------



## Lenz_becker (18. September 2013)

ok danke. ich kuck einfach ma welchen lochabstand die haben und dann mess ich das ma ab


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. September 2013)

die corsair h110 und die nzxt kraken x60 sind ja beides die großen aio-kühler mit 280er radi. die eine hat 20mm die anderer 15mm lochabstand


----------

